

Ask HN: GitHub push to master = zip up repo, upload to S3 - ggwicz

I'm looking to do pretty much what the title says.<p>I'm using a PHP auto-updater for a WordPress plugin, and what I can do is simply update a JSON file remotely and everyone with the plugin will get an update to install the new upgrade. Pretty sweet.<p>To streamline things, though, I'd like to be able to simply have the JSON file be update automatically; this means that every time there's a new push to master on GitHub, that code will be zipped and uploaded to S3; then that S3 link will be updated in the JSON file.
======
kragniz
I think git hooks are the way to go here.

